# Gap between driveway and foundation



## WTtoolman (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a have roughly a one inch gap between the driveway and the foundation that lets water into the basement during the heaviest of down-pours. I'm having trouble finding the correct way to fix this problem. The driveway tilts inward toward the house, and I will eventually have the driveway slab leveled, but right now that isn't a possibility. I've been told to use hydraulic cement to fill the gap then use caulking to cover the entire length where the driveway meets the foundation. I've also been told another option is to put foam backer rod into the gap and caulk over it, but I'd prefer a more solid repair like the hydraulic cement. Please let me know the correct way fixing this!!


----------



## WTtoolman (Oct 11, 2012)

Nobody?? Anybody?? Somebody??


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

WTtoolman said:


> Nobody?? Anybody?? Somebody??


yeah, i am suprised by that.

anyway. i am no pro. but i would fill that with hydraulic cement. and build up a type of curb. 

how about a pic from further back ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. if that is paint on the foundation. i would remove that so the cement has something to stick to. then, perhaps, repaint the foundation in that area and over the curb a little.


----------



## WTtoolman (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Fix!! I've heard nothing but good things about hydraulic cement so I think that's the way I'm gonna go!!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

WTtoolman said:


> Thanks Fix!! I've heard nothing but good things about hydraulic cement so I think that's the way I'm gonna go!!


no problem. glad to help. 

yeah, its good stuff, as is repair mortar . 

oh, clean that area out. a leaf blower autta do it. and keep in mind, that the bond may not stay the greatest, so you may need to caulk in the future.


----------

